# African dwarf frog okay with this setup?



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 8, 2013)

4 gallons/ crypts and marimos/ male CT betta/ blue mystery snail. I've never seen the betta be aggressive towards anything but floating pellets.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah that'd be fine! Just make sure you keep an eye on water parameters after you add him since you will probably have to work a new water change schedule.

Also remember that ADF's need to be handfed when in a tank with other fish. They have bad eyesight so if you didn't the other fish will usually end up eating his food faster than he can


----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 8, 2013)

How would I go about hand feeding it? Could I just drop a sinking pellet or two near the frog?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

It's recommended to have a q-tip or tweezers to hold the food and put it in front of the frogs mouth.


There is a whole thread called "proper ADF Care" in either the finless friends or other fish section of this forum.


----------

